# Pics of 05-06



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Well its all over for us down south here in Eastern Nebraska. Spent some time up in your guys neck of the woods also this year. Thought I would post some pics.

Some from are Nodak trip.









The spread








Some big boys








Back at the motel








Some Cacklers








An evening hunt








Good times


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Back home in Nebraska

























Boat blind action
















































Got lucky


----------



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

Great Pics


----------



## monekeyman2269 (Jan 21, 2006)

sweet pics how many deeks u hunt over 400?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

nice spread!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Nice pictures! I like the hotel parking lot pic, Carrington maybe??? :wink: Looks like you had a great season with some jewelry as well, thanks for sharing! I just got back from NE and man are there a lot of birds down there!


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

Nice pic, thanks for sharing them. It looks like you had a good year!!
Jeremy


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

dam nice pics and what a spread!


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

yeah!!!! talk about that spread! talk about all the birds! talk about that natural grass home boat blind.. that stuff is awesome. Thanks for sharing :sniper:


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

That used to be a spoonbill!! :sniper: Nice spread.


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

ndwaterfowler said:


> Nice pictures! I like the hotel parking lot pic, Carrington maybe??? :wink:


HA, I tried to hide the two story indian infront of the chieftain. :lol:


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I've stayed there a couple times myself. I like how they let you clean your birds in your room. Ya' gotta love North Dakota!! :thumb:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Ha i thought Carrington too for the Cenex store in the background. Good pics.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

Looks like a great season boys! Well done! I like the neighborhood pic the best with all the greennasties in a row! Simply Awesome!


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

First thing i thought was that looks like carrington.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

ndwaterfowler said:


> I've stayed there a couple times myself. I like how they let you clean your birds in your room.


They do?!?! Wow, that could get messy!

Nice pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jbshunter (Dec 21, 2005)

Great pictures guys.

WHAT HAPPENED TO THE GUY IN THE MIDDLE?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> ndwaterfowler said:
> 
> 
> > I've stayed there a couple times myself. I like how they let you clean your birds in your room.
> ...


Oh could have got ugly, only if we knew Chris.


----------



## GooseFlocker (Aug 28, 2005)

kaiserduckhelm:

It really looks like you and your friends had some great hunting experiences k: 
With all the pictures and memories, this years hunting season will never be forgotten. :beer:


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

WOW  .....you guys are poundin' 'em! :sniper: :beer:


----------

